# Problem mit AVM-Kindersicherung



## Harrrry (2. Juni 2008)

hi Jungs!
Ich würde gerne meinem Freund helfen, da er nur begrenzt ins Internet kann, weil sein Vater eine AVM-Kindersicherung eingebaut hat.
Kennt ihr irgendeine Möglichkeit diese zu umgehen, ohne das es der Vater merkt....

Bin für jede Antwort, sehr sehr dankbar!

mFFg Harrry


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn der Vater (der garantiert auch die DSL Leitung bezahlt) nicht möchte dass er auf bestimmte Seiten geht, und deswegen eine Kindersicherung eingebaut hat, dann ist das sein gutes Recht.
Es wird dir hier Niemand helfen diese Sicherung zu umgehen. 

Das einzige was ich deinem Freund raten möchte ist mal mit seinem Vater zu reden.
Wenn die Sicherung auch "harmlose" Seiten sperrt kann man da bestimmt was machen. Ich denke zumindest mal das solch eine Software auch eine Whitelist hat.


----------



## Harrrry (2. Juni 2008)

Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Seiten, sondern das er eben nur eine bestimmte Zeit im Internet sein darf.....
Nun ja, es ist natürlich gegenüber dem Vater überhaupt nicht fair, verstehe ich natürlich, aber ich dachte vielleicht kann man trotzdem irgendwie helfen.


----------



## Loomis (2. Juni 2008)

Internetcafè


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Juni 2008)

Harrrry hat gesagt.:


> Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Seiten, sondern das er eben nur eine bestimmte Zeit im Internet sein darf.....
> Nun ja, es ist natürlich gegenüber dem Vater überhaupt nicht fair, verstehe ich natürlich, aber ich dachte vielleicht kann man trotzdem irgendwie helfen.



Achso eine Zeitbeschränkung aber das ändert nichts daran dass man dir hier bei sowas nicht helfen wird. Abgesehen von dem Tip von Loomes 
Es ist nunmal so im Leben, Eltern stellen Regeln für ihre Kinder auf, dafür sind sie ja auch da.


----------

